# Wanted: SM Stuff



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello all. I'm really wanting to get a BT army going so I'm looking for any SM stuff in any condition. Please let me know with a PM and I will be happy to exchange phone numbers and all that. I tried to sell some IG troop squads here a while back and I still have them if anyone wanted to do a trade rather then a stright sale.


----------

